# Can anyone recommend a good lipstick sealant / sealer ??



## Becka (Apr 14, 2007)

I'm looking for something fairly cheap that I can get at a d/s, that seals my lipstick so I don't see it all over my wine glass etc. and so it doesn't wear off too quickly.

I've never needed a lipstick sealer / sealant before, so I have no idea how good they are, what brands are best, or if they're even worth the bother. I need it to wear with MAC l/s, i'm too allergic to try any other brand of l/s that may stay on better.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 14, 2007)

why not get the mac pro longwears? or whatever they'r ecalled.


----------



## reginaalear (Apr 14, 2007)

For a d/s brand there are a few. Max Factor puts out one, as well as Revlon and CoverGirl I know. I'm sure there are others hopefully one of the other ladies will be able to help more.


----------



## missnadia (Apr 14, 2007)

Agreed.. This is the best solution I've found so far. I had asked about the Lipcote sealer in one of my threads, and apparently nobody was very thrilled by it...

Also somebody else had suggested Shelaq.. I don't remember who it was.. anyway she said it worked for her....


----------



## Glamour Girl (Apr 14, 2007)

"Laura Gellar" has a great line of lipstick/sealers called "Lip Stay". One end is the lipstick and the other is the sealer. She has a great variety of colors. I haven't had a problem with them.

You can buy them on "QVC", and "Sephora"


----------



## brewgrl (Apr 14, 2007)

on my wedding my maid of honor gave me Lip Chic Lip sealer and my lipstick never came off- from 1p - 1a. i may have reapplied twice that entire day, only because the photographer was everywhere.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 15, 2007)

what is that? link?


----------



## breathless (Apr 15, 2007)

i'm looking for a lipstick sealer also =] i don't wear lipstick a ton because it always comes off right away.


----------



## Monique_sl (Apr 15, 2007)

Hello Becka,

I have used Bourjois Rouge Hyperfix Long-lasting Lipstick before.

It's a double ended lipstick, colour and topcoat.

I'm very satisfied with it. Maybe a suggestion for you to try?







BOURJOIS | USA


----------



## Becka (Apr 15, 2007)

thanks for the input everyone!

yep, its for my wedding that I need this stuff. this lip chic you're describing sounds totally like what I need 1pm-1am is amazing! i'm going to have to search for this


----------



## Retro-Violet (Apr 16, 2007)

the problem ive noticed with them is no matter what brand or price, they all dry your lips out really really bad.

ive just given up on them.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Jul 23, 2009)

*bump*

Has anybody had any luck with these? I'm thinking of getting Lip Chic.


----------



## lovinglife09 (Jul 23, 2009)

Lancome juicy wear seal and shine top coat has always been good for me.


----------



## E Terenchin (Feb 6, 2013)

Lipchic, you put it over any lipstick. It holds for a long time. It is a clear sealant with a brush. It tingles a bit upon application but it works.


----------



## jaydhagberg (Feb 7, 2013)

Face Atelier Lip Lock all the way!


----------



## flightobl (Apr 2, 2013)

I tried out a bunch last year in preparation for my daughter's wedding day, and Lip Chic was the best.  Makeup went on at about 2 in the afternoon and we went to about 4 in the morning, no touchups!  Just ordered a bottle from the LIp Chic site for $11, the first one has lasted me for the past 11 months.


----------



## CandyLipstick (Apr 2, 2013)

Kryolan's "Lip Fix" ROCKS!!! Available on Amazon.com!


----------



## akaStacy (May 26, 2013)

I have used Lip Chic and it works great. I have even put it on in the morning, went out that night (without needing a touch up) fell asleep without taking my make up off and my lipstick was still on in the morning!

It lasts through kissing, eating and drinking too.

Please check out different sellers on amazon. I have seen it as low as $7.


----------



## smashinbeauty (Jun 5, 2013)

Not a big fan of lip sealers but the one I liked was from Mehron lipstix I just did a detailer review of it


----------



## karlie (Jun 10, 2013)

good question as I am looking for One too so I will be checking this thread.


----------



## amoxirat (Jun 10, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *akaStacy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have used Lip Chic and it works great. I have even put it on in the morning, went out that night (without needing a touch up) fell asleep without taking my make up off and my lipstick was still on in the morning!
> 
> ...


 I have to try this!


----------

